# Werte aus einer Auswahliste mit Mehrfachauswahl lesen



## TooLArmY (28. Apr 2004)

Frage:
ich habe eine Auswahliste mit Mehrfachauswahl:


```
<select name="teilnehmer" size="3" multiple>
<option value="1">Heino</option>
<option value="2">Michael Jackson</option>
<option value="3">Tom Waits</option>
<option value="4">Nina Hagen</option>
<option value="5">Marianne Rosenberg</option>
</select>
```

und ich will mehrere Teilnehmer markieren und die werte (Z.B. 1 und 2 und 4) an ein servlet schickn,
wo die werte mit

```
request.getParameter("teilnehmer");
```
aufgerufen werden zwecks weiterbearbeitung.
aber das problem ist, er schick nur den ersten markierten eintrag (nur 1).
wäre super wenn jemand die lösung weiss =)

lg,


----------



## Jaraz (29. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

setze name=teilnehmer[]

dann bekommst du ein String Array zurück.

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## TooLArmY (30. Apr 2004)

hmmh ich habs jetzt so eingestellt
die jsp-site:

```
<select name=teilnehmer[] size="3" multiple>
<option value="Heino">Heino</option>
<option value="Jackson">Michael Jackson</option>
<option value="Waits">Tom Waits</option>
<option value="Hagen">Nina Hagen</option>
<option value="Rosenberg">Marianne Rosenberg</option>
</select>
```

und im servlet:


```
String[] teilnehmer = (String[]) request.getAttribute("teilnehmer[]");
		if(teilnehmer!=null) {		
		for (int i=0; i<teilnehmer.length;++i) {
			System.out.println("teilnehmer:"+teilnehmer[i]);
		}
		}
```

aber irgendwie gibt er mir nichts aus 
plz help


----------



## Jaraz (30. Apr 2004)

String[] s = request.getParameterValues("teilnehmer");

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## TooLArmY (30. Apr 2004)

ahhh...vielen dank =)


----------

